# Workmaster 641 shifting



## momule (Jun 27, 2014)

Hi everyone

Just acquired a Ford Workmaster 641, Seems in pretty good shape BUT it won't shift into 1st gear or 3rd gear. Reverse,2nd and 4th shift fine.
Am I going to get lucky and fix with new Shift lever or more serious? You can feel the gate indents but won't go into those gears running or shut off.

Thanks for input! David


----------



## Harvey_W (Nov 23, 2013)

Howdy momule,

You might get lucky with a new shift lever. Some guys build up worn parts with weld and grind them to resemble the original configuration. 

When you pull the transmission cover, take a look at the shift forks. Look for bends, breaks, or loose forks.. etc.. Take a big screwdriver and see if you can move them. 

You might be lucky and find it is a loose 'set screw'.

Good luck!!


----------



## harry16 (Dec 8, 2011)

When you pull the transmission cover off make sure the trans is in Neutral. The lid holds down a detent spring. Don't lose it!

Inspect the shift rail detent notch. Also replace the ball and spring (under the cover) -Very likely this is the problem area. It may be the ball is worn flat or a piece of broken spring is in there.

Also, the shift rail may be slightly bent. If so, you will probably have to replace it.

Let us know what you discover in there.


----------



## momule (Jun 27, 2014)

*Ford 641 shifter*

Thanks for replies! Hoping its the shifter! Going to be next week before I can tear into it. Will let you know what I find.

David


----------



## momule (Jun 27, 2014)

*641 hydraulics*

Ok so had the tractor for a week, Still waiting on shifter parts. 
On another note I have parts coming to overhaul Hydraulic pump and hydraulic lift cover/lift cylinder. Why? Might say insurance.... will be brush hogging 100 acres of property which hasn't been touched for about 40 years. Tractor lift seeps oil out of hydraulic pump and lift itself leaks down and continually creeps up. Don't want it quitting on me half way through! 

Spent about an hour on phone with Walts Tractor Parts yesterday, they gave me very good advice and help in ordering ALL the parts I need to renew in overhaul. 

My mechanic skills are ok to do work required but I do have a few questions.
1. The Hydraulic pump has a bearing race which needs to be replaced. Techniques you have used to get it out would be helpful.
2. Hydraulic pump has those ball bearing seats which need to be removed and replaced. How to?
3. On lift cover/lift cylinder easiest way to remove/ replace the pin that rides on cam that's supposed to hold lift in position.

Thanks, sure I'll have more questions as I dig into it. David


----------



## momule (Jun 27, 2014)

*Fixed Transmission/Hydraulics Ford 641*

Well if I didn't like working on old mechanical stuff I'd be up the creek!!

Transmission:
Shifter was bad, 1st and 3rd gear fork was wobbled out, Trans had no fluid in it about a quart of water in bottom, Fill plug was painted closed and rusted in place. Tractor was painted 7 years ago so figure it hadn't been looked at in at least 7yrs, 1st and 3rd shifter rod,fork and synchronizer were rusted/gunked in place solid. Did you know a torch,crow bar, 3 cans of wd-40, Ball peen hammer and emery cloth can fix anything???????? Flushed case with brake cleaner, Simple green, another can of wd-40 and lots of garden hose water. It cleaned up very nicely. Dried everything sprayed with Wd-40 put back together and filled with UTF. Trans works GREAT!. Will run brush hog a few hours and change fluid to 80w90w. If seals leak will address when I put in new clutch during winter.

Hydraulic:
Problem was in lift cover, Piston rings were shot, lots of water in fluid. Cleaned case like Transmission, took out 3 hand fulls of crud. Buttoned back up,refilled with UTF. Worked as soon as I started Tractor. Will drain and refill after brush hogging a few hours. David


----------

